# Does size matter? When it comes to seeds…



## SubmarineGirl (Feb 20, 2022)

Recently started my new seeds by dropping them into a glass of water like ILGM page suggests. Also the same way I did last time during my first grow. I put three in each glass (3 different strains) I noticed that two of the three seeds of the GG were quite a bit larger than the third one. They came out of the same bag, same order from ILGM. The Larger of the three popped, grew a little tail and I put them in the root riot plugs. The smaller one just popped today and it will also go in root riot plug along with their larger sister seeds. Should I expect this smaller seed to produce a smaller plant? And is it normal for the seeds from the same order to look different?
and do y’all’s best to stay on topic with the does size matter thing…


----------



## boo (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## pute (Feb 20, 2022)

What ever Boo said I agree.


----------



## Carty (Feb 21, 2022)

Funny you bring this up.  Just had an argument with Budmiser about this 2 days ago.  Telling him about the Black Oger seeds I made last year and how huge they are.  Of course, Mr negative lol,  says, strongest plant he's ever grown came from a teeny tiny seed.  That wasn't the question though dude,  it was size.

MJ has so many growth variables that it would make this hard to prove one way or another.

But I like the theory of yes.. big seeds, big plants.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 21, 2022)

Big seeds always seem to pop quicker but I've grown some good dank from small seeds. Although I will say all my runts came from small seeds.
Good question though.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 21, 2022)

How to Choose Cannabis Seeds for Healthy Plants | CannaCon
					

There are a lot of options when it comes how to choose cannabis seeds! The best way to learn is just to get started. Use this resource to help you do so!




					cannacon.org


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 21, 2022)

Here is another reading I found.


I took a few narijuana seeds from a bud. They are all mature but some are almost twice as large as some of the others. Will this have any effect on plant size?

Marijuana seeds from the same bud vary in size for one of two different reasons. First, genetics may play a role in seed size. For instance, some wild Kush seeds are very small while hemp seeds can be much larger.

Seed size might also be determined by environmental factors. Buds that have been pollinated sparingly generally produce larger seeds than buds that have been pollinated extensively. This is largely because the sparsely-pollinated seeds don’t have to compete as hard for nutrients. Certain marijuana seeds in a certain bud may have experienced a better environment than other seeds. Regardless, seed size and plant size are not necessarily related.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2022)

No Comment
LOL
Everyone knows how I like my women


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2022)

But seriously I have had some very tiny seeds turn into monster plants
It depends on the plants genetics and they size seeds they normally produce.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2022)

Now I wonder if anyone has grown weed on a sub doing 6 month deep water maneuvers that never comes to the subface ?


----------



## Carty (Feb 21, 2022)

Once, back in Nam


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2022)

Carty said:


> Once, back in Nam
> View attachment 288753


How did you get a picture of Uncawalts submarine? Its Classified ...................


----------



## Carty (Feb 21, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> How did you get a picture of Uncawalts submarine? Its Classified ...................


Who u think he works for..?
LoL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2022)

I want one LOL


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 21, 2022)

size does not matter in my experience

in fact , if I’m not mistaken , the original Trainwreck seeds we grew 12 years ago were tiny tiny

i have some seeds I made this year , cross of Mexican , Columbian , and lemon Thai that are very small……..but the plant they came off of were 12’ footers…go,figure


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 21, 2022)

Thats not what she said.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Thats not what she said.


Yep It was more like


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> size does not matter in my experience
> 
> in fact , if I’m not mistaken , the original Trainwreck seeds we grew 12 years ago were tiny tiny
> 
> ...


A beautius site to behold he noted


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Feb 21, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Now I wonder if anyone has grown weed on a sub doing 6 month deep water maneuvers that never comes to the subface ?


I don’t know about grown but definitely smoked underway and in refit.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Feb 21, 2022)

Carty said:


> Funny you bring this up.  Just had an argument with Budmiser about this 2 days ago.  Telling him about the Black Oger seeds I made last year and how huge they are.  Of course, Mr negative lol,  says, strongest plant he's ever grown came from a teeny tiny seed.  That wasn't the question though dude,  it was size.
> 
> MJ has so many growth variables that it would make this hard to prove one way or another.
> 
> But I like the theory of yes.. big seeds, big plants.


I guess I’ll mark this one and see if she gets any bigger or smaller or smokes better than her larger seed sisters same strain same buy. GG. She will be a couple days behind the other two as she just popped yesterday and will be planted tomorrow. I would have expected the 10 GG seeds I purchased at the same time to be similar in size tho…


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

Carty said:


> Once, back in Nam
> View attachment 288753


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I don’t know about grown but definitely smoked underway and in refit.


Very Cool , I was lucky to be invited to see a sub get commissioned  ( just put in the  water ,still ton of work needed )with the propeller covered. in Groton., Then we were able to go in a decom .  sub . And that was even years b4 I saw Hunt For The Red October  6 times !


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Feb 21, 2022)

The one that was commissioned was probably a TRIDENT sub. I’m sure the decommissioned sub tour was fun too. I was lucky enough to work on subs for over 30 years.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> The one that was commissioned was probably a TRIDENT sub. I’m sure the decommissioned sub tour was fun too. I was lucky enough to work on subs for over 30 years.


I have two friends who were submariners and during the  course of our friendships I had interrogated them about that time ! If I was younger and could fit thru a door easier and not hit my head so much I would have become one !


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> The one that was commissioned was probably a TRIDENT sub. I’m sure the decommissioned sub tour was fun too. I was lucky enough to work on subs for over 30 years.



i am curious as to your thoughts on Tom Clancy’s novel and the movie Hunt For Red October

i think I read something once about Tom helping with the Hollywood set up of the interior of a nuke sub and the military saw it and told them to change it because it was to accurate


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

I just loved the book . Tom is known for great detail. I just loved the movie and to me Alex Baldwin was the best Jack Ryan . Sad he turned into a weenie. They had a great cast and well acted and directed. There was a movie about subs ( many) called Hunter Killer that  was pretty good .
The scene from when they fired missiles from a base at our sub and a russian war ship destroyed all incoming and returned fire . I watch that scene and others with my first class electricians cap . roger that ...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Feb 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> i am curious as to your thoughts on Tom Clancy’s novel and the movie Hunt For Red October
> 
> i think I read something once about Tom helping with the Hollywood set up of the interior of a nuke sub and the military saw it and told them to change it because it was to accurate


I like Tom Clancy’s stuff. The book and movie was close enough to the real thing to hold my attention but the set was a bit off of the real thing although it Was close enough for the basic novice watcher to enjoy. When the movie came out we got a big talking to about keeping quiet about the differences so i guess if I told you anymore I’d have to hunt you down


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2022)

https://www.archives.gov/files/isoo/security-forms/sf312.pdf


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I like Tom Clancy’s stuff. The book and movie was close enough to the real thing to hold my attention but the set was a bit off of the real thing although it Was close enough for the basic novice watcher to enjoy. When the movie came out we got a big talking to about keeping quiet about the differences so i guess if I told you anymore I’d have to hunt you down


Oh Oh Im easy to find too! If you come after me PLEASE make it a submarine NCIS kinda of mission .I heard sub food is the best !


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> https://www.archives.gov/files/isoo/security-forms/sf312.pdf


I have three attorneys in my family and I need to run this by them ....
and you  should hear my attorney jokes !


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Feb 21, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Oh Oh Im easy to find too! If you come after me PLEASE make it a submarine NCIS kinda of mission .I heard sub food is the best !


Sub food is really really good. For sure a dream NCIS kinda thing


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Sub food is really really good. For sure a dream NCIS kinda thing


Im in ! I will surrender ! Can I still smoke ? Ask Gibbs please..


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Feb 21, 2022)

joeb631 said:


> Im in ! I will surrender ! Can I still smoke ? Ask Gibbs please..


I think Canada allows it. They have some rules about it like waiting so many hours before operating weapons…


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I think Canada allows it. They have some rules about it like waiting so many hours before operating weapons…


It is the smart thing to do .
But ,not to be that guy when Im tuned I am more cautious ,aware ,and do dumber things straight most times. But Im aware and do not want " Because He smoke pot crap" I will drive adjusted and never drive with any alcohol . When I drive its just me ,a jump drive with music ,a cigar and the road ,thats it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 21, 2022)

They are still perfecting a working model for their Navy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 22, 2022)

Just like the rest of the World , Hey no problem The Dumb Americans will foot any War bills.


----------

